
iOS 13.4 does not let you edit URLs in Safari - koolba
https://forums.macrumors.com/threads/url-bar-behavior-change-in-13-4.2228161/
======
Tomte
Editorialized title. Original title is "URL Bar Behavior Change in 13.4".

And it's clickbait, because it's not true.

What's true is that getting a cursor instead of a text selection is annoyingly
hard and takes multiple tries. I think that was already the case before 13.4,
though.

~~~
floatingatoll
It’s been slightly less willing to switch into edit mode through taps, which I
suspect is a side effect of iPadOS drag and drop somehow. Very handy for
letting me copy URLs to clipboard, so I was glad for the change.

Getting a cursor still works on the first try for me using “long-press
spacebar” standard iOS method for getting a text input cursor, though.

~~~
Tomte
Thanks!

I only knew the two fingers on spacebar method.

Is there a short overview over all iOS and iPadOS gestures somewhere?
Especially the new window management confuses me.

